# Heart worm pills



## blackbear (Aug 17, 2012)

Where do you guys go to get the best price on heartworm pills for your pups?
Also can hogs get heartworms/rabies,Ever see one with them?


----------



## arrendale8105 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ivermectin. Way cheaper than stuff from vet


----------



## SonyaS (Aug 17, 2012)

arrendale8105 said:


> Ivermectin. Way cheaper than stuff from vet



To clarify, arrendale is saying you can buy injectible ivermectin for cattle  at feed stores like Tractor Supply. Squirt it in a piece of meat or whatever and feed it to the dog once a month, I believe the dose is 1/10 of a cc per 10 lbs, be careful to dose it correctly (find a dose chart online or ask your vet what the proper dose is).

It is much much cheaper than heartguard and other pills. Just make sure to store it OUT of the light. Light ruins the effectiveness.

Why are you asking if hogs can get heartworm or rabies? Are you raising them? If this has anything to do with your dogs you should know hogs often carry the Pseudorabies Virus (Aujeszky's Disease) which is 100% fatal within days should a dog come in contact with it (humans are immune to it), as such one should never ever allow a dog to eat swine, letting them mess with wild swine snout to snout (it is spread like the flu, mucous) would also do it.



> In cattle, symptoms include intense itching followed by neurological signs and death. In dogs, symptoms include intense itching, jaw and pharyngeal paralysis, howling, and death. In cats, the disease is so rapidly fatal that there are usually no symptoms. Any infected secondary host generally only lives two to three days.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudorabies


----------



## vonnick52 (Aug 17, 2012)

SonyaS said:


> To clarify, arrendale is saying you can buy injectible ivermectin for cattle  at feed stores like Tractor Supply. Squirt it in a piece of meat or whatever and feed it to the dog once a month, I believe the dose is 1/10 of a cc per 10 lbs, be careful to dose it correctly (find a dose chart online or ask your vet what the proper dose is).



By the numbers, .1cc/10 lb of dog is way higher than the pill version sold for dogs....but the rumors of it being easy to overdose Ivermectin are mostly false.  There are some herding breeds (Collies and such) that are very sensitive to it, but I've never heard of a cur, hound, or bulldog have any issues.  Ivermectin is actually a very effective treatment for demodectic mange and is given orally at 1ml per day for puppies for 40-45 days to fully get rid of the mange.  I've personally dosed a 2-3 month old cur dog this much with zero ill effects.


----------



## SonyaS (Aug 17, 2012)

vonnick52 said:


> By the numbers, .1cc/10 lb of dog is way higher than the pill version sold for dogs...



Yeah it probably is higher. I got my info online and then had my vet calculate it again for me. When dosing everyone needs to do their own research.  

They debated the higher ratio on a Rottweiler site if that helps. Still came out to .1 cc per 10 lbs for larger dogs.   http://www.rottweiler.net/forums/vets-corner/84669-cattle-horse-ivermectin-use-dogs.html


----------



## PURVIS (Aug 17, 2012)

blackbear u can buy a smaller bottle for swine its about 1/4 the price of the big bottle and will treat 100 50lb dogs its the same % of ivermectin and u give it buy squirting it in the mouth i have used it for over 30 years and have never had anything but good luck with it.some vets will never recommend an meds thats not labeled for its use.


----------



## fireretriever (Nov 24, 2012)

1/10th cc per 10lbs body weight. Still higher than pill form but way under 1cc per 10lbs body weight. Been using it for 20 years and had no problems even on my border collies.


----------



## southern_pride (Jan 21, 2013)

We treat our dogs with a once a month pill we have made. It has ivomec(for heart worms), pyrantel(for rounds, hooks and to a lesser extent a few other worms too) and praziquantel(for tapes). There are similar pills available commercially for about 6.00-15.00 per pill. We had ours made by a pharmaceutical company and the cost us about 1.25 for a 25lb dose and 2.50 for a 50lb dose. It has saved us tons of money and more importantly, time!! 

We used ivomec orally for years, but had several dogs show up HW positive. The vets we use said it was not uncommon. The reason being ivomec taste like crap, and the dog salivates and shakes most of it out of their mouths before they ingest it. For what it's worth, you can give them an injection, but there's a slight risk of your dog going into anaphylactic shock and possibly dying, even if it has had ivomec injections before.

Worming used to be a pain. It would take my wife and myself 2 hours to worm our dogs, then, 2 weeks later we were doing it again(on the 1st we would give them ivomec, on the 15th we would give them pyrantel or safeguard). Now, 1 person and a pack of hotdogs can do it in under 15 minutes.

The pills we have don't get whip worms very good, but they're kinda uncommon here, so it's not that big a deal. But, just in case, we give them a 3 day cycle of fenbendazole every 6 months.

Oh, and a FYI, If you use Safeguard/Panacur. 
The label says it gets hook worms, it does, but not very well. We do our own fecal test and when we used safeguard, we had several that had hooks after they were wormed. So, if you're using safeguard and your dogs still aren't what you think the should be, they could still have hooks.

And a FYI part 2.
Some ppl use oral ivomec and think that it treats for all worms. Ivomec will kill most worms a dog can get, but not in the dosage most ppl give(1/10cc per 10 lbs).


----------



## bull0ne (Jan 21, 2013)

To insure the ivomec gets into the system, I part the hair behind the neck and squirt it in several places onto the skin. So's they can't lick it off. Applied at a rate of 1 cc per 10 lbs of body weight. Done once per month, never had an issue and no microfilaria found in blood samples.


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 21, 2013)

Zimectrin gold (be sure it's the gold) will get everything in 1 dose. I use it 4 times a year and skip the ivomec dose that month as it has it in it.


----------

